# Finally Done



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

After two months I am finally done with my Christmas gifts for my family. When I started I didn't even have a workshop. I had to clean out my garage, get a work bench, buy some basic equipment, buy better equipment, buy even better equipment and learn as I go. 

I bought all the blades fromTexas Knife and the handles are Dymond Wood, Ironwood Burl, mesquite (from the deer lease), black palm, and tulip wood. The tulip wood turned out bad because I buffed it with a dirty buff but it was a real nice piece of wood. 

Next on my list is a belt grinder to start working steel and make my own blades.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

do you need any additional family members?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> do you need any additional family members?


Depends... what kind of gifts do you give for Christmas? :rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

RT...those are awesome! Santa's been real busy, eh? Great job. I may have to run over to that Texas Knife shop after the holidays. That knife building looks very interesting! Thanks again for sharing...good job! gb


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Depends... what kind of gifts do you give for Christmas? :rotfl:


Jelly of the Month Club.

Cousin Eddie says it's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Great job on the knives. I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice, they will think of you everytime that knife comes out. Great gifts


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> Very nice, they will think of you everytime that knife comes out. Great gifts


Yes and they will live for Christmas and any other gift exchange event throughout the year, that you may be a part of. You just took gift giving to a new level.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, those look great. I really love the filet knives, but they all look fantastic. Great job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Jelly of the Month Club.
> 
> Cousin Eddie says it's the gift that keeps on giving.


Gotta give you a laugh on that one, Spec...although I presonally prefer to receive "Cheese of the Month" so I can watch it turn green later in the year....:biggrin:

And...RT.. gotta give you a 'thumbs-up' on the knives.. Great lookin' woodwork.. Like that inlay effect on one of them...Lucky Friends.:cheers:


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful work! Wish I was on that santa list myself.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! :bounce:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good work RT, I like the personal touch of where the wood came from.


----------

